# Hi New girl Feeling alone



## Daisyschainging (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi 38yrs old been trying for babe for 2 yrs had lap tubes defunct,2 yr wait for nhs so having to go private,Iam a needle phobic and have just discovered that my FSH level was 15,going back to hospital for results of another count hoping lower, Going back to work tommorrow after 2 mths off as just keep crying all the time, not feeling sorry for myself,just cant control it trying hard to stay positive,My other half will not consider a egg doner or adoption so feel like this is my only slim chance of motherhood, Feel like the outsider with even my close freinds as they all have children  or are expecting. Is there anyone who feels the same as feel very isolated. Just read this back and look like bit of a sad case sorry for ranting x


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Daisychainging, i was just reading the board and wanted to give you a great big  , this is a brilliant website and all the guys on here are fab and will really help you through your rough times, and have a few laughs aswell  
If you ever want to chat im here
Love n Hugs
chantelle x


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Daisychainging,
Just wanted to say hi and you're not alone! I'm fairly new to this site which has been a huge support to me and I would have gone nuts if I had't found it.
I've been ttc for over 2 years and I'm one of the unexplained group really as the endo found should not be affecting my fertility.
I'm ok most days then I have really bad days when I'll just cry all day and the folic acid bottle has been known to fly! I find it helpful to talk to everyone family, friends etc and it helps to sound off on this site.
I'm almost 38 and feel like time is ticking but a relative of a co-worker tried for many years and then at the age of 44 missed a period. She did a hpt that had expired 7 years previous and she was pregnant!
Look forward to chatting
Love Cath


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hi Daisy

I'm sorry you arent feeling so good at the moment  .  I am new here too and so far the guys here have been great.  Everyone tries to help out so feel free to rant as much as you like.  I have!! 

I have similar probs as you so feel free if you want someone to talk to IM me.

Hope you start feeling better soon.   

Love Ruby


----------



## Mitzi (May 28, 2004)

Hi Daisy,



Like you we've been ttc for 2 yrs.  I was feeling really lonely about IF issues earlier this year and spent many of my days crying too.  Everything seemed to set me off and the only thing on my mind was babies and IF!  This site has been an absolute godsend though, along with all the fab people here  .  I have found the support I was in such desperate need of, although my friends tried, they really just don't quite get it whereas everyone here does.

I am feeling so much more positive and relaxed now I have found this source of support.  I am sure you will too.   

Good luck for your day at work today, hope it goes well   and remember there is always someone about on this site if you need a friend.

Take care of yourself, and remember that your feelings are natural but no need to feel isolated anymore.  

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to this website and this is the first mesage that I have posted. I read your comment about having an FSH level of 15 and can relate to that as I also have been told I have elevated FSH levels (one test was 14, the next 11). I am only 35 so was a bit devastated. I am currently in the 2WW of my 2nd IUI treatment (on day 6) so really anxious at the moment- looking for signs as I know we all do but nothing obvious so far. 
I have a 4 year old boy who was conceived naturally (albeit after 2 years of trying and loads of tests) so I assumed it would happen again. This time round we have been trying for over two years and with my high FSH I am not very optimistic about it happening. All the other tests have come back OK and husband's sperm count is fine. I know I should be grateful that I have one child and believe me I am (everyday I tell myself how lucky I am) and I love him more that anything but that doesn't make it any easier.....
so I hope it works out for you. I have a few questions about IUI procedure so if anyone has had that let me know.


----------



## Daisyschainging (Jun 8, 2005)

I have just got in from first day back at work, signed straight on  and cant believe i have  replies & from so many people,thank you all so much it means such a lot,  Its so nice to know i am not alone i am going to the Cromwell in Darlington as local and felt did not want the added stress of searching for the ideal place only for it to be miles away,  fingers crossed for you all and i really mean that and thanks D xxxxx  ps i will be in touch x


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

hi daisyschainging,

just to say hello and that you are definitely not alone in the way you are feeling.  this site is great and you will find out your feelings are normal too.

also just wanted to say that although you said your DH has said he wouldn't adopt or consider egg donation - you can never say never!  me & DH used to say exactly the same and used to say we'd rather not have children at all then adopt - but the further down the line you get and the more that realisation sets it - you change your mind and realise that actually you would do anything and consider anything to be able to have a baby.

so what i'm trying to say basically is try not to think too far ahead and never say never. 

good luck with everything and take care of yourself.

ruby x


----------



## Daisyschainging (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Ruby thanks for that,trouble is DH is 5 yrs younger never been a problem but his set r not doing the baby thing yet so i feel it will hit him later when they all go forth and multiply, But u r so right i do look too far ahead instead of staying with todays issues, Well going to bed now at hospital tommorrow i am crossing my fingers that fsh may be lower, Changing the subject i have a chinchilla he is my baby but just eaten another button off the remote as i type this so  not v housetrained, thank u so much for the support  goodnight  & goodluck chat soon Dx


----------



## Daisyschainging (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi everyone, Had some reaaly good news yesterday FSH gone down to 7.9 from 15 not sure if fluke but going with it and commencing ivf treatment 1wk on monday, So happy dont expect great things  but all i wanted was a chance no matter how small so here gos.  Good info given on automatic inject going to def look into it,  Enjoy yr wkend eveyone xx


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

hi D,

that's great news about your fsh level - well done.

i had mine tested and it was 10.3 which was disappointing but clinic are going ahead anyway and have said not to worry because i always produce a lot of eggs and respond well to drugs - let's hope this is still the case  

so are you starting to downreg a week on monday then?  i've got my appointment for a scan and to start on 24th june so maybe we will be cycling at the same time?

anyway hope you are feeling better about things now?
take care of yourself. where are you having tx?
ruby x


----------



## Daisyschainging (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Ruby, yes i think i will be starting with the injections 1 wk on Monday,very nervous but also excited, Having my treatment at the Cromwell in Darlington, as local and feel that i could get totally bogged down with stats, when at the end of the day i think each case is so individual, so the minimum stress travel wise etc is so important for a big heap like me. + doc seems very nice as are all the staff had a nice feeling about the place so here gos. Where are u having yr treatment? Would be good if cycling together bit of moral support and all that, Yes yr right not to be bothered about Fsh as from what i have read up in last couple of days it can fluctuate so much and lets face it one good egg can make a babe. Gone back to work part time as my job is quite stressfull will be a struggle financially but my well being is more important. Trouble is i work in a bank and see lots of customers who are basically children having children, and cant help but feel the poor kids dont stand a chance, very hard to stay detached  but trying to toughen myself up, under no illusions i know its going to be a bumpy ride, but trying to focus on what could some way down the line be a positive result, Well we all have to dream, Enjoy whats left of yr wkend and good luck fingers crossed Dxx  ps do keep in touch


----------



## Daisyschainging (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Ginny 
thanks so much for the kind words, Yes i think u are right since i have been given a date to start treatment feel a lot more positive,It is so good to know other people are in the same boat, my DH finds it hard to understand thinks i should be fine as have not even started treatment yet he is a bit like sort yr head out or its a waste of time. Work is so much easier now part time can switch off, it is now only a small part of my life rather then all consuming. I am please that u r feeling  better its quite scary going back to work after being off isnt it,i felt like the new girl. Anyway lovely to hear from u and likewise feel free to email me anytime, Good luck to u too, take care luv Daisy x


----------

